# sobre NVU

## Javio

¿Alguien ha instalado NVU? no consigo instalarlo de ninguna de las maneras e incluso me ha congelado la gentoo...

Muchas gracias 

Javio

----------

## cnyx

Pero ya esta en portage?

----------

## Javio

No está en portage todavía, yo he intentado instalar el tgz pero francamente las instrucciones de instalación son patéticas...

Muchas gracias

Javio

(P.D. Un saludo Oh Brother)

----------

## XiuX

idem., :S a ver si lo ponen en el portage.

Un saludo

----------

## alexlm78

A mi me enviaron un verison para winbugs y me dijeron que es muy bueno alguien sabe cual es la webpage parabajar los fuentes, y lo compilamos.

----------

## alexlm78

Ya la encontre, gracias

http://www.nvu.com

intentemoslo y nos platicamos

----------

## flaab_0n

Joder sois todos unos tolais.

La version beta q se baja de nvu.com son BINARIOS!!!

A mi me funciona.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Javio

Ya sé que son binarios lo que no sé es como se instala... explícanoslo  :Smile: 

Salu2

Javio

----------

## Gentoosiastix

si viene en "binario" no creo que haya nada que instalar, simplemente lo descomprimes en tu home y mira si tiene algun script de configuracion/arranque mas o menos como el "amsn" 

agradeceria que posteaseis vuestra experiencia.... de momento me estoy liando con lo basico en  "html"  para luego pasar a una herramienta mas avanzada.

----------

## Javio

Yo tengo claro como se instala un binario, lo que pasa es que el "script" del que estamos hablando, me congela el ordenador, por eso decicí postear en el foro... No me parece tan trivial. He intentado incluso modificar dicho script pero no he conseguido nada útil. Por eso pregunto si alguien lo ha conseguido y si es así como lo ha hecho.

Un saludo

Javio

----------

## alexlm78

primero:

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> Joder sois todos unos tolais.

 

Flaab_On: que quiere decir tolais, me hizo mucha gracia eso.

segundo:

Si son binarios, ok solo llego a mi casa,(pues estoy en la Universidad) lo instalo y a mas tardar manana en la manana les estoy platicando.

saluditos.

----------

## Javio

Vale muchas gracias, yo también voy a seguir intentando instalarlo...

Salu2

Javio

----------

## YosWinK

 *Quote:*   

> Joder sois todos unos tolais. 

 

Esto casi que sobra. Piensa y luego escribe.

Saludos.

----------

## alexlm78

alguine digame cual es el instalador pues ninguno hace nada, el nvu-bin  se queda ynuca regresa a menos que yo lo mate, en nvu llama a nvu-bin

no doy una , help

----------

## alexlm78

Otro cometario personal

Intale en NVU para winbugs enla pc de mi hermano y la verdad no esta tan bueno prefiero el BlueFish o el Quanta, son lo mejor. (recalco es solo mi opinion)

----------

## Stolz

Sacado de la web oficial, justo debajo del link de descarga:

 *Quote:*   

> LINUX users:
> 
>     * If your distribution is  built with GCC 3.3 this version may not work for you.  If it does, please let us know.  If it does not, we are looking for someone to help us out by building it on a GCC 3.3 system.  Please email feedback@nvu.com with your results.

 

```
# gcc --version

gcc (GCC) 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)

```

Me parece que ni me molesto en bajarlo  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## thorero

anda por eso no me compilo el ebuild jajaja

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40821

Para lo que os interese el ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## skunk

 *thorero wrote:*   

> anda por eso no me compilo el ebuild jajaja
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40821
> 
> Para lo que os interese el ebuild 

 

te funciona el ebuild?

a mi me se enterupio' la compilacion:

```
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nvu-0.20/work/mozilla/xpfe/components/sidebar/public'

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nvu-0.20/work/mozilla/xpfe/components/xremote/public'

Creating ../../../../dist/include/xremoteservice

Creating _xpidlgen/.done

nsIXRemoteService.idl

../../../../dist/bin/xpidl -m header -w -I. -I../../../../dist/idl -o _xpidlgen/nsIXRemoteService nsIXRemoteService.idl

../../../../config/nsinstall -R -m 644 nsIXRemoteService.idl ../../../../dist/idl

../../../../config/nsinstall -R -m 644 _xpidlgen/nsIXRemoteService.h ../../../../dist/include/xremoteservice

/usr/bin/perl -I../../../../config ../../../../config/build-list.pl ../../../../dist/include/xremoteservice/.headerlist nsIXRemoteService.h

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nvu-0.20/work/mozilla/xpfe/components/xremote/public'

gmake[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/nvu-0.20/work/mozilla/chrome'

gmake[2]: *** No rule to make target `export'.  Stop.

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nvu-0.20/work/mozilla/chrome'

gmake[1]: *** [tier_9] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nvu-0.20/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-www/nvu-0.20 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 142, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

como anticipado por el autor del ebuild mismo  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Pues yo acabo de hacer un emerge sync y no encuentro el ebuild de nvu por ninguna parte. ¿Se baja o algo?

Ahora estoy usando los binarios de la 0.17, pero joer si hay un ebuild para la 0.20 habra q pillarlos.

----------

## YosWinK

El ebuild existe, pero no está en portage. 

Se encuentra aún en proceso de aceptación y pruebas en bugs.gentoo. 

Por supuesto, te lo puedes bajar , pero no está garantizado que vaya a funcionar.

El ebuild se encuentra en la "nota" que existe en bugs.gentoo que trata de conseguir el ebuild válido para nvu. Está en :https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40821.

Un saludo.  :Smile: 

----------

## ktech

yo me acabo de bajar la versión 0.2.0 para Fedora porque pensé que tendrá un gcc mas avanzado que la otra versión que dice 2.95.

Efectivamente funciona sin problemas. De hecho se abre muy rápido y tiene bastante buena pinta.

Saludos!

----------

## krawek

alguien ya lo compilo?

----------

## pove

Ahora bien, ya esta instalado, peroooo

he intentado modificar una pagina que tengo hecha en PHP, bueno pues cuando la habro con NVU me borra automaticamente del codigo fuente todos los comandos referentes a la programacion en PHP jodiendome asi toda la pagina completa.

sabe alguien si hay que instalar un pluggin o algo para que el sr NVU no haga lo que le salga de los cojo... con los codigos en PHP???

gracias.

----------

## krawek

como lo instalaste?

----------

## 7th_sign

yo lo tengo instalado la versión 0.17, logre instalarlo por que lei en un post que hicieron aqui o en las listas de correo no recuerdo bien pero esto fue lo que hice 

para ixnstalrlo en Gentoo debes hacer lo sgte:

```

# cd /opt

# wget http://cvs.nvu.com/download/nvu-0.17.tar.gz

# tar -zxf nvu-0.17.tar.gz

# rm nvu-0.1.tar.gz

# ln -s /opt/nvu/nvu /usr/bin/nvu

```

Ahora edita el archivo /opt/nvu/nvu y cambia lo sgte:

De:

```
# honor MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME if it's there

if [ -n "$MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME" ] ; then

dist_bin="$MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME"

A:

# USE NVU_HOME if it's there, don't bother with MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME

if [ -n "$NVU_HOME" ] ; then

dist_bin="$NVU_HOME"
```

ya despues hay que hacer  un links simbólico en /usr/bin/ y listo a  /opt/nvu/nvu,

```
# cd /usr/bin/ ; ln -s /opt/nvu/nvu nvu
```

esta muy bién el editor solo que por alguna razón no puedo poner acentos, y algunos caracteres especilones...

si alguien sabe como hacerle para solucionar esta bronca que me diga, se lo agradeceré bastante

----------

## krawek

bien despues de algunas pruebas he logrado instalarlo, lo que hize fue lo siguiente:

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-www/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-0.8-r1.ebuild,v 1.5 2004/03/19 05:29:24 agriffis Exp $

inherit makeedit flag-o-matic gcc nsplugins eutils

S=${WORKDIR}/mozilla

MOZVERSION=1.7b-source

PATCH="trunk-${PV}.patch.gz"

DESCRIPTION="A complete Web Authoring System for Linux Desktop users."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.nvu.com/"

SRC_URI="http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/mozilla/releases/mozilla-${MOZVERSION}/src/mozilla-source-${MOZVERSION}.tar.bz2 http://glazman.org/nvu-sources/nvu-${PV}-source.tar.gz http://glazman.org/nvu-sources/${PATCH}"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~ppc ~sparc ~alpha ~amd64 ~ia64"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="MPL-1.1 | NPL-1.1"

IUSE="gnome mozilla"

RDEPEND="virtual/x11

   virtual/xft

   >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4

   >=media-libs/jpeg-6b

   >=sys-apps/portage-2.0.36

   dev-libs/expat

   app-arch/zip

   app-arch/unzip

   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.1.1

   >=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.0"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   virtual/glibc

   dev-util/pkgconfig

   dev-lang/perl"

# needed by src_compile() and src_install()

export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/nvu

src_unpack() {

   unpack mozilla-source-${MOZVERSION}.tar.bz2

   rm -rf ${S}/composer

   rm -rf ${S}/chrome

   ln -s ${S}/rdf/chrome ${S}/chrome

   

   cd ${S}

   unpack nvu-${PV}-source.tar.gz

   epatch ${DISTDIR}/${PATCH}

   # alpha stubs patch from lfs project.

   # <taviso@gentoo.org> (26 Jun 2003)

   use alpha && epatch ${FILESDIR}/mozilla-1.3-alpha-stubs.patch

#   use amd64 && epatch ${FILESDIR}/mozilla-firebird-amd64.patch

}

src_compile() {

export MOZILLA_OFFICIAL=1

export BUILD_OFFICIAL=1

export MOZ_STANDALONE_COMPOSER=1

   local enable_optimize

   local myconf="--prefix=${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME} \

      --disable-svg \

      --without-system-mng \

      --without-system-png \

      --disable-ldap \

      --disable-mailnews \

      --disable-installer \

      --disable-activex \

      --disable-activex-scripting \

      --disable-tests \

      --disable-oji \

      --disable-necko-disk-cache \

      --disable-profilesharing \

      --enable-extensions=cookie,xml-rpc,xmlextras,pref,universalchardet,webservices,wallet,editor/cascades \

      --enable-image-decoders=png,gif,jpeg \

      --enable-necko-protocols=http,ftp,file,jar,viewsource,res,data \

      --disable-pedantic \

      --disable-short-wchar \

      --enable-xprint \

      --enable-strip-libs \

      --enable-crypto \

      --disable-mathml \

      --with-system-zlib \

      --enable-freetype2 \

      --enable-default-toolkit=gtk2 \

      --enable-toolkit=gtk2 \

      --enable-xft \

      --with-default-mozilla-five-home=${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}"

   # Per-architecture flags

   case "${ARCH}" in

      alpha|amd64|ia64)

         # 64-bit needs -fPIC

         append-flags -fPIC

         ;;

      sparc)

         # Added to get MozillaFirebird to compile on sparc

         replace-sparc64-flags

         ;;

      ppc)

         # Fix to avoid gcc-3.3.x miscompilation issues.

         if [[ "$(gcc-major-version).$(gcc-minor-version)" == 3.3 ]]; then

            append-flags -fno-strict-aliasing

         fi

         ;;

   esac

   # 32-bit vs. 64-bit optimization

   case "${ARCH}" in

      alpha|amd64|ia64)

         # Allow -O0 or -O1: Anything more than this causes

         # segfaults on startup on 64-bit (bug 33767)

         enable_optimize=$(echo "$CFLAGS" | grep -Eoe '-O[01]|-O\>')

         enable_optimize=${enable_optimize:--O1}

         filter-flags -O -O?

         ;;

      *)

         # -O2 and below allowed on 32-bit

         enable_optimize=$(echo "$CFLAGS" | grep -Eoe '-O[012]|-O\>')

         enable_optimize=${enable_optimize:--O2}

         filter-flags -O -O?

         ;;

   esac

   # Crashes on start when compiled with -fomit-frame-pointer

   filter-flags -fomit-frame-pointer -mpowerpc-gfxopt

   filter-flags -ffast-math

   append-flags -s -fforce-addr

   if [[ $(gcc-major-version) -eq 3 ]]; then

      # Currently gcc-3.2 or older do not work well if we specify "-march"

      # and other optimizations for pentium4.

      if [[ $(gcc-minor-version) -lt 3 ]]; then

         replace-flags -march=pentium4 -march=pentium3

         filter-flags -msse2

      fi

   fi

   econf --enable-optimize="${enable_optimize}" ${myconf} || die

   edit_makefiles

   emake || die

}

src_install() {

   dodir /usr/lib

   dodir ${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}

   cp -RL --no-preserve=links ${S}/dist/bin/* ${D}/${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}

   #make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "Install failed"

   #fix permissions

   chown -R root:root ${D}/${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}

   dodoc LEGAL LICENSE README.txt

   dosym /usr/lib/nvu/nvu /usr/bin

#   # Install icon and .desktop for menu entry

#   if use gnome; then

#      insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

#      doins ${FILESDIR}/icon/firefox-icon.png

#      # Fix comment of menu entry

#   #   cd ${S}/build/package/rpm/SOURCES

#      cp mozilla.desktop mozillafirefox.desktop

#      perl -pi -e 's:Name=Mozilla:Name=Mozilla Firefox:' mozillafirefox.desktop

#      perl -pi -e 's:Comment=Mozilla:Comment=Mozilla Firefox Web Browser:' mozillafirefox.desktop

#      perl -pi -e 's:Exec=/usr/bin/mozilla:Exec=/usr/bin/firefox:' mozillafirefox.desktop

#      perl -pi -e 's:Icon=mozilla-icon.png:Icon=firefox-icon.png:' mozillafirefox.desktop

#      cd ${S}

#      insinto /usr/share/gnome/apps/Internet

#      doins ${S}/build/package/rpm/SOURCES/mozillafirefox.desktop

#   fi

}

```

depues, modifique /usr/lib/nvu/nvu

y puse la siguiente linea:

```

MRE_HOME=/usr/lib/nvu/lib/mre/mre-0.17+

MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/nvu

# honor MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME if it's there

if [ -n "$MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME" ] ; then

  dist_bin="$MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME"

```

luego ejecute /usr/lib/nvu/nvu

hay que agregar esa linea al script en el ebuild y no hace bien el enlace a bin...

tambien hay que probar que funcione todo bien = )

----------

## alexlm78

Gracias lo intentare.

----------

